# Another full build



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

No this is not a build on my GTI. Although in a few weeks, I will have another crazy build on my GTI, wait till you guys see what's up my sleeve







. I'm doing this build for jettaman18t, just started today. Figure i'd document it and post a thread as many of you enjoyed the shenanigans of my last build.








This is pretty much the 30r build everyone wants. AEB head, cat cams, big port intake manifold (built by me







) precision PTE600 intercooler, tial WG and BOV, Tapp 840cc tune, southbend clutch,02M tranny, etc etc blah blah.
Anyways... It's getting some parts from my current setup too
my setup: 








And onto this build

Definitely could tell the AEB head came off a car with some sludge problems. It was nasty... No pictures of the cam area but it was gross.
















Cleaned it up








Started disassembling the GLI
























That's it for now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:23 PM 6-21-2009_


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:13 AM 6-22-2009_


----------



## Levi20AE (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what do you plan on doing for an exhaust mani?


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Another full build (Levi20AE)*

Nice... Watching this.. Bejan, i still have to hit you up with that IM, just so busy...


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (EF9Si)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EF9Si* »_Nice... Watching this.. Bejan, i still have to hit you up with that IM, just so busy...

No worries, just email me whenever you get a chance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just disconnected the axles and am removing the AC compressor from the motor so I can push it off to the side and not have to let any crap out / recharge it. 







Probably pull the motor out tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I really need to get cams myself. Good stuff Bejan.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

hmm pretty much the same thing im doing..ill be watching this...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*

looks good B


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_I really need to get cams myself. Good stuff Bejan.

Me too. I'm set on breaking 500whp on stock cams and stock TB though on my GTI.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*

sweet b! looking forward to more


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (velocity196)*

that aeb head look's just like the one i just got all gummed up stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dtcaward at 9:09 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Another full build (dtcaward)*

You have a shop? Soooo local to me it's not funny. I don't even want to know what that setup is gonna cost ;D.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Another full build (macosxuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macosxuser* »_You have a shop? Soooo local to me it's not funny. I don't even want to know what that setup is gonna cost ;D.

looks more like a garage to me.








im used to working in a parking lot. 
looking foward to see this beast built. im nearly finished with my build up 


_Modified by coreyj at 1:06 AM 6-22-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (macosxuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macosxuser* »_You have a shop? Soooo local to me it's not funny. I don't even want to know what that setup is gonna cost ;D.

Actually go to Cal Poly, i'm up in San Jose for summer though right now.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

where did you hook the wires up on the fuel pump? im trying to decide where to route mine to.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (coreyj)*

well there's only 1 wire, I think I just run it to a switched 12v under the dash.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

watching this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cha ching


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*

sickkkkkkkk!!! The tech forum was getting a little boring these days lol


----------



## J.Michael.S (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Another full build (BlancoNino)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Another full build (J.Michael.S)*

page one of 25+ to be


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Another full build (cincyTT)*

Bejan, make a driver side manifold for me, ive gone to the dark side now, no more PS for me


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (boosted b5)*

lol


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I was wondering when this build was gonna start. Can't wait to see the finished product B! Good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_lol









email sent....


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*

awesome







I'm so excited.


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (jettaman18t)*

I’m so digging your bolt holder! I’m stuck in the stone ages using lunch bags and whatnot.
-MP


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (nbkkb7x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbkkb7x* »_I’m so digging your bolt holder! I’m stuck in the stone ages using lunch bags and whatnot.
-MP 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Engine wants out!
















Time for a lunch break








Car and bike need a wash, but it's too hot/sunny out


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*

I love build threads








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (jettaman18t)*

oops, I has no engine.

























I had to pull it out halfway with the downpipe still on it, until I could get an impact gun on there. One of the nuts was being stubborn.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_oops, I has no engine.










Flinstones?


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*

I miss my car already haha. Except I know all the hard work will pay off when its done. I cant wait to see what numbers she puts down on the dyno


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

stock pistons?


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

I believe there aeb stock pistons that im going with? Correct me if im wrong Bejan.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaman18t)*

AEB pistons, Scat rods. (IE come save the day!)


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Scat Rods ok?


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_AEB pistons, Scat rods. (IE come save the day!)


good stuff...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You have a good setup going in your car. I talked to B about it a little while ago, you should be putting down some serious numbers and giving him a run for his money when its all done.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Thanks man. Yeah im excited to see what she puts down. I wont be on race gas for a while as this will be my first big turbo car so I have to get use to the power on pump gas. I think i'll go out every night when its done until I can launch it good and be comfortable with it and also get use to the clutch and huge increase in horsepower haha


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaman18t)*

He's going to pick it up at wastegate pressure (13psi) and sh*t his pants. Just wait.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_He's going to pick it up at wastegate pressure (13psi) and sh*t his pants. Just wait.

















I don't have that much power, but I remember the feeling the first time I ripped on my 3071r. It's definitely a great moment.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaman18t)*

hell yeah scat rods are OK. They are great. Don't you worry about stock pistons either. They are forged Mahle units...very nice. 
And trust that your car is in very good hands! B is the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

I gurantee I will haha. I rode in a 50 trim talon scared the **** out of me and i think he was only makin 320whp. Now he has a 35r in it ive yet to go for a ride im a little scared not gonna lie haha.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaman18t)*

sick sick sick gooood organization lovin that card board set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif car is def going to be precisely built by big B! cant wait to see this on the road i know everything will roll smooth










_Modified by SG85GTI at 11:26 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SG85GTI)*

looks great guys, good luck with the build!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GLI_jetta)*

Owned.








Pulling starter








These O2M's are freakin HUGE!


----------



## eUROwagn (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

cant wait to see this car when its done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

hooray for more CA builds!


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bijan did you bend that ext?


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

haha i didnt realize how big the 02M'S were. How much does it weigh it looks so heavy just by looking at this picture.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_haha i didnt realize how big the 02M'S were. How much does it weigh it looks so heavy just by looking at this picture. 

Well I feel like I got a f*cking hernia after getting the trans off. If that tells you how much it weighs.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_bijan did you bend that ext?

mad strength.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

That's why I don't even try to bench press those things I just let a jack do the work. 
That extension is now work hardened


----------



## number1275 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
mad strength.









were you heating it up???


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (number1275)*


_Quote, originally posted by *number1275* »_
were you heating it up???









No, I actually did that with a normal 9-10" long 3/8" ratchet.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Snap On?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_Snap On?

No, I was using a bunch of extensions together and had to use some random cheap one to get another couple inches of length. Unfortunatly that's the one that gave up first. The SK, Snapon, and craftsman all held up.








Scrubbed the transmission down pretty good. Took a while but it's all clean now.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
mad strength.










you and don r should arm wrestle lol
its coming along great bijan. when do you think you will finish?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_
you and don r should arm wrestle lol
its coming along great bijan. when do you think you will finish?

Well I should have the engine apart by the end of the night. So we'll see how the bore/cylinder walls look. Then go from there. I'm thinking 2 weeks. But as you know, I'll be updating the thread throughout the day every day. It's damn hot out so i come in for 10 minutes every couple hours to take a break.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You have a GREAT guy building your car dude! Bejan does good work, friggin guy worked for Dinan for christ sake lol. Very very meticulous with what he does and puts in a the effort needed to make it work correctly. Definetly knows what needs to be done to build an engine and make good solid power with these motors. I can hardly wait to see what he does with this beast!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
No, I was using a bunch of extensions together and had to use some random cheap one to get another couple inches of length. Unfortunatly that's the one that gave up first. The SK, Snapon, and craftsman all held up.










Werd... Have you tried Cornwell tools yet? I don't even know if they have them out there in CA but: The truck comes to my shop every week just like the Snap On and Matco trucks, they are strong excellent tools with great features (fine toothed rachets, awesome easy outs, ect), and they carry the same warranty as Snap On for about 2/3 of the price. Snap On for 2/3 the price? Count me IN!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
Werd... Have you tried Cornwell tools yet? I don't even know if they have them out there in CA but: The truck comes to my shop every week just like the Snap On and Matco trucks, they are strong excellent tools with great features (fine toothed rachets, awesome easy outs, ect), and they carry the same warranty as Snap On for about 2/3 of the price. Snap On for 2/3 the price? Count me IN!









Never heard of them. Most of my tools are craftsman. For the kind of work I do, when I break stuff, I have time to go to sears and get replacements. If I had a shop, then I couldn't afford to go down the street to sears every other day, so I'd prob go all snap on / matco. SK is good for the money too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

SK is good for sure, my Snap On guy has a bit of it, I have some SK stuff (what tech doesn't have a lil bit of everything?). Also Mac tools is making a comeback in my area, but I haven't personally met the driver of the truck yet...


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Little update couldn't hurt.
























mmm parts








oops it came apart.
















All the bores look really nice








Except this one... I cannot feel it with my fingernail, or really with a screwdriver. So I'm gonna re-hone it and drop some new pistons rings (and AEB pistons) in.
















Pistons aren't supposed to be here till Monday, but I have a lot of work to do until then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice man!
what did you use to clean the valve cover?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_nice man!
what did you use to clean the valve cover?

Various mix of degreasers and lots of elbow grease.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

subscribed


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2.Quick)*

What r u gonna use for an exhaust manifold?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_What r u gonna use for an exhaust manifold?

Kinetic top mount. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

word.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

dayum that tranny cleaned up well, simple green? def gotta give mine a scrub! lookin goood B! sure you can do some work to the head also while you are waiting on thoose pistons. see you in a few weeks!


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Kinetic top mount. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I thought maybe u'd put ur fab skills to use and try buildin one


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_
I thought maybe u'd put ur fab skills to use and try buildin one









I'm building myself a tubular bottom mount. That build thread will start as soon as Geoff's (jettaman18t) car is done. Doing something a little crazy







,
update!
I need to gain some weight. Moving that block around off the stand is a freakin workout. Everything is clean. Next step, block paint. Didn't tell Geoff I was going to paint his block pink with white flowers yet.


































_Modified by BoostinBejan at 1:48 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Everybody thought i was a moron for wanting a bottom mount lol
But i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's mine


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (04 GLI Luva)*

Looks good. Sch40, 1.5"? I will be doing something similar, but it will be a bit more compact.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

1.5" for the pipes????
Why not try something closer to the ID of the stock exhaust port?
I think everyone has done larger diameter runners, but I'm starting to think that maintaining the stock diameter may prove beneficial..
You can be the guinea pig for all of us


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_1.5" for the pipes????
Why not try something closer to the ID of the stock exhaust port?
I think everyone has done larger diameter runners, but I'm starting to think that maintaining the stock diameter may prove beneficial..
You can be the guinea pig for all of us

















schedule 40, 1.5" tubing is 1.6" ID. Our exhaust ports are 1.4", ported/gasketmatched they are 1.6" (I ported my exhaust port on my head).
schedule 10 1.25" tubing is perfect, it's like 1.46" ID but I do not feel comfortable running sch10 on a daily driven setup with no turbo brace. I also do not like turbo braces as it puts weird stress on the header and does not let it expand/contract on it's own. Yeah you can use heimjoints, but I would much prefer to just build a beefy sch40 header and let it support the turbo on its own.
Schedule 40 1.25" tubing is much too small. I believe it's closer to like 1.25-1.3" ID, which is wayyyyy smaller than our stock ports, let alone my ported exhaust port.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

looks good Bejan, i really like what you did with the bolts and all the stuff on the cardboard...
wish i did that when my motor was pulled, would of saved soooo much time!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

The more updates I see the more pissed I get for not having you do this the first time I did a BT. Good work so far B.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

So did you just wash that block with garden hose?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (MightyDSM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_The more updates I see the more pissed I get for not having you do this the first time I did a BT. Good work so far B.








Thanks man.


_Quote, originally posted by *MightyDSM* »_So did you just wash that block with garden hose?

No, I scrubbed it down really well with various degreasers in a big bucket/tank, then put it back on the stand and rinsed it off w/ a hose.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
No, I scrubbed it down really well with various degreasers in a big bucket/tank, then put it back on the stand and rinsed it off w/ a hose.

Cool
Need more pics







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (MightyDSM)*

Block is drying.
I might start on porting the head today. I'm not too happy about the piston situation. They won't be here till Monday...I'm going to hone the block later today, and start porting the head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Even though I am excited to see this car run, I am not looking forward to it becuase that means my car will be taken apart/not running.


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (04 GLI Luva)*

Where did you get the 2 piece oil pan?


----------



## eUROwagn (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_Everybody thought i was a moron for wanting a bottom mount lol
But i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's mine

















Is that a custom exhaust manifold???


_Modified by eUROwagn at 9:13 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eUROwagn)*

Yes it is. Lets get back on topic.
Honed it. Came out really nice.
Painted it. I prefer lighter colors as it shows oil leaks better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

photoshopped


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_photoshopped

Damnit you're right.
Here's the real non-photoshopped version.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Definitely could tell the AEB head came off a car with some sludge problems.

Really?
Came off a running Audi A4 with no known sludge issues.
It was dirty not sludgy...
Whatever the case http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

I thought it was going to have flowers?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

I KNEW IT!!!
Looking good B.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Really?
Came off a running Audi A4 with no known sludge issues.
It was dirty not sludgy...
Whatever the case http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well there must have been some unkown issues.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Well there must have been some unkown issues.









Not that I am aware of...I dont sell junk and besides that head came from a cali car


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Not that I am aware of...I dont sell junk and besides that head came from a cali car









Can't trust people from California with oil changes.







Either way the head cleaned up, Thanks for it Issam.


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 8:43 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

damn b ur doing work i took a nap and u've done alll kinds of work lol. handle it and mannnnnn i cant wait to see how that tubular header comes out its gonna b a mission!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (04 GLI Luva)*

absolutely nothing wrong with bottom mounts. equal length mani's are pretty secy but for me, i like looking at a fat arse turbo instead of manifold piping.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_I thought it was going to have flowers?









Yeah, me too! White flowers even.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (04 GLI Luva)*

Apologize for the crappy pictures
Even the large port AEB's have plenty of material to take off








All morning i've been porting/polishing.
















Out with the old








in with the new








Just getting some lunch, I'll assemble the head with new goodies, lap in the new valves, time it, etc this afternoon.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

oh very nice very nice should do that to mine every lil bit adds up right


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (04 GLI Luva)*

This jetta's gonna be like me in no time! Towing bikes with the 30r
















Anyways, time for a bit of an update. 
disassembled stock small port head to steal some parts.
There were one or two lifters that looked like this








I couldn't feel the marks even with a screwdriver, so I will use them








Brand spankin new inconel supertech exhaust valves
















Disassembly
















Cleaned up and inspected intake valves








Before








after 








Do Klein tools have a lifetime warrenty? haha whoops








my fuel








After some chinese food, time to lap the valves in, and assemble the freshly ported AEB head


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Lookin good B


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

keeping std intake valves?


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

aw man u broke a klein! idk if they do. u and mtn dew man ur crazy...lookin good tho B lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (badger5)*

no need to change the intakes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SG85GTI)*

How the hell can you still work after eating Chinese food LOL. I fall asleep every time. I am part Hawaiian though, we like to eat then sleep







.
That spring tool you found looks like it works better than the one I got and showed you. Did you get that one off Ebay Began? How about a write up on how you did the valve seals. I havnt had time to play with my head since I took it apart. Never did seals so im just curious. Nice job so far. Another 30r http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but im so jelous of your 02Ms


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bakana)*

Your cardboard bolt holder is an awesome idea. For some reason I find that more interesting than the build itself haha.







Good work tho.


----------



## dubster5 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bakana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakana* »_How about a write up on how you did the valve seals.

yeah i'd second that, i need to do mine but i've had mixed views on the dificulty of it


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubster5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubster5* »_
yeah i'd second that, i need to do mine but i've had mixed views on the dificulty of it

No problems. I will do a little DIY in the thread in a couple hours on how to do valve seals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
Just lapping the valves in right now.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

You're a busy bee B!


----------



## dubster5 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
No problems. I will do a little DIY in the thread in a couple hours on how to do valve seals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
Just lapping the valves in right now.

that'd be really usefull thanks, i've read both ur builds start to finish tho and u make everythin look easy!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubster5)*

Ok here we go
Lapped all 20 valves in, you can see the contact patch. Make sure you remove all lapping compound and clean it very well. I always go over the valves with a very very fine rubbing compound to give the seats/valves a smoother finish.








After








Now to remove the old seals just use some needle nose pliers and yank them up.








Now that you've got your new seals








Put a dab of grease on them, so when you put the socket over them they won't fall.








a 10mm deep socket fits them perfectly








Add an extension, slide it down and with a hammer, lightly tap until you feel/hear metal on metal. Then you know that they are seated properly and flat. I like to tap around in a circle to make sure they sit flat








Now it's time to slide the valves through. You get a few of these red condoms in the rebuild kit, they are to slide over the valves so our stupid tripple valve grooves don't rip the seals.








lube up the shaft and slide it in.








I mean grease the valve stem and, yeah.
















ooooohhh what do we have here. 
































Can't use a magnet to pull these out! Ti baby!








Time for lunch.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_after 










that the cleanest you can get them?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jc_bb)*

There's no reason cleaning them any further. I'm sure if I had the time, I could polish them to a mirror finish. But what's the point?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Hey i threw an engine cover on my car and it hides everything pretty well, u have to come around to the side to really see the runners.
I got a pic but it was kinda dark


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_Hey i threw an engine cover on my car and it hides everything pretty well, u have to come around to the side to really see the runners.
I got a pic but it was kinda dark 

Cool, PM me a picture please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

watching this


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_There's no reason cleaning them any further. I'm sure if I had the time, I could polish them to a mirror finish. But what's the point?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so they don't end up looking like they used to. can't stick **** to a smooth surface


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jc_bb)*

This could be the fastest build ever! It will be finish before you know it!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubster5)*

Head is together. 
















Squeezed out all the lifters like before








I was doing the last one, and bam
Vice broke in half...








I guess that's what happens after years of abuse to a 4.5" vice.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Kill count: 3


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats why i buy craftsman


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Kill count: 3

















You need to stop workin out dude


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

I've broken a LOT of craftsman tools. Snap on fo life. Too bad I'm poor and cheap, haha.
I wouldn't be surprised if this craftsman one was made in the same factory, anyways
ok we're back in business


















_Modified by BoostinBejan at 7:16 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

bahahahahah thats so funny Bl!!
doin work son!!!!! haha


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

I like this build.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i bought a snap on socket set the very first time i used it the rachet went out took snap on 5 months to replace it. craftsman ive never had a problem walking into sears and them giving me a replacement. almost all my older tools are craftsman too pushing 20 years on them some more. i will never buy snap on again my personal opinion

_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_I've broken a LOT of craftsman tools. Snap on fo life. Too bad I'm poor and cheap, haha.
I wouldn't be surprised if this craftsman one was made in the same factory, anyways
ok we're back in business


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Well old craftsman quality is much much different than new craftsman quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyways back to the thread.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Well old craftsman quality is much much different than new craftsman quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyways back to the thread.


get back to work


----------



## eUROwagn (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Well old craftsman quality is much much different than new craftsman quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyways back to the thread.

craftsman quality are all the same ... its you, toooooo much time in the bathroom

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by eUROwagn at 11:00 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

and your tools are probably older than I am.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Well I feel like I got a f*cking hernia after getting the trans off. If that tells you how much it weighs.










B, hit the gym







. i installed my O2M from the ground bymyself. from my chest, onto the motor, held and and started the bolts


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
B, hit the gym







. i installed my O2M from the ground bymyself. from my chest, onto the motor, held and and started the bolts









haha i'm like 130lbs man. I could not do that to save my life.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
haha i'm like 130lbs man. I could not do that to save my life. 

its alright. yo' skills make up for it. you can just employ someone to hoist it up for ya


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ya, like a jack... hahaha


----------



## eUROwagn (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Actually today my craftsman jack started leaking bad and started sucking. It sucks, and this is the 3rd one I have had. Looks like I'll go get a replacement tomorrow. Good ol sears.
















Head is together, few things to do tomorrow. Gap rings, check journal/bearing clearances, etc.
I start work next week, so the build will be limited to nights...
Pistons will be here Monday, so the bottom end should be together monday night. Tuesday night I will bolt the head on, time the engine, and install all auxiliary parts. Wed I will install the clutch/fw/pressureplate, and put the transmission on, Thursday I will install the motor/trans back in its home. Friday start fab work on intercooler piping.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (eUROwagn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eUROwagn* »_ picture

I've taken vector statics, I know how that works.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

lol vector statics makes statics sound so much more badass. 
Those pulley equations were kinda cool. Too bad I can't remember them. Cant wait to take dynamics this semester...I think we are sick B


----------



## veedubwolfsburg (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_Cant wait to take dynamics this semester... 

Yes you can








Nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Just slice through the cords and do sum of forces = zero for everything. That = statics in a nutshell including those problems lol. 
You will do more of them in dynamics with moving parts lol. 
Those craftsman jacks do suck... I still stand by my good old fashioned steel jack, except for at the track... Jacking a car up without the jack wobbling everywhere and falling apart = priceless.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bijan, is the head as hard to turn over as mine?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ya, like a jack... hahaha

We started using a chain and engine hoist lol. One of our local buddies I think found an even better way using some harbor freight brace that goes across the entire bay fender to fender and has a chain link on it that slides back and forth. Hook onto the diff and it makes handling the 02m much easier.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Those craftsman jacks do suck... I still stand by my good old fashioned steel jack, except for at the track... Jacking a car up without the jack wobbling everywhere and falling apart = priceless. 


I stand by my big red


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

i wish i was there to help u put some heavy crap back in that trans is huge. DONT GET A HERNIA! ive done it alone with just a jack but thats an 020 you can also use the cherry piker.....


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SG85GTI* »_i wish i was there to help u put some heavy crap back in that trans is huge. DONT GET A HERNIA! ive done it alone with just a jack but thats an 020 you can also use the cherry piker.....

I made a custom hoist  2x4's on each side of the bay with a big metal rod going down the center. $20 worth of pulley's and some 3/8" rope.
Pain in the ass cause I didn't have a cherry picker and the local tool rental shop only had a cherry picker big enough for working on big rigs. 
Sweet build thread!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Savvv)*

Had to notch the tensioner. VVT and cat cam users beware...
















Clearances on everything were good, just waiting on pistons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksenBoy (Jul 19, 2004)

Lots of work in here man. Looking good B. Love the cardboard thing


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (VolksenBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksenBoy* »_Lots of work in here man. Looking good B. Love the cardboard thing









Thanks Zac(h).
Gapped the rings today, just waiting on a couple parts and the motor will be back together and back in the car.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Little update, Got the pistons and took like 3 hours to freakin clean the carbon deposits in between the ringlands. 
A lot of people seem to break piston rings for no reason, i'm going to post a little easy DIY on how I like to put the rings on.
Remember name always goes on top. GO(e)!








Start off








































push with your thumb on the beginning end, as you gradually pull the ring around.
















The wrist pins had some oil stains on them, you could feel them with your finger nail. A little metal polish and elbow grease goes a long way.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ring spanners are well worth the money...


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_Ring spanners are well worth the money...

I've used them, and I prefer to just do it my way by hand. I can put all 3 rings on the piston less than a minute pretty easily. But yeah, those work too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

zehr gut B!!!


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

did you check the gap in your piston rings first?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (vw_owner)*

Yes, I opened them all up a little bit. I have them all written down, but The top ring gap was all around .017-.018", middle was .018", and bottom were all .019"


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Yes, I opened them all up a little bit. I have them all written down, but The top ring gap was all around .017-.018", middle was .018", and bottom were all .019"

okay, nice. i don't have a bently or anything i front of me, but what are the tolerence levels of each of the rings suppose to be?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (vw_owner)*

like 1-3 thousands tighter then that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Started to install auxiliary parts. Oil filter housing, oil "cooler/heat exchanger", T-stat and cover, waterpump, power steering pump and bracket for AC/PS/ALT.
Tomorrow I will go get the rest of the stuff from the dealer that I have been waiting for (thrust bearings, wrist pin clips, cam gear bolt) and get the motor back together.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Looks brand new http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Makes me want to pull out my engine, change all hoses, clean it, and then paint the block.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (MightyDSM)*

lol dont be fooled, its not as quick/easy as bijan makes it out to be


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (halchka99)*


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

That's the damned truth! So did you forego the Dinan thing to keep this up all summer Bejan?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_That's the damned truth! So did you forego the Dinan thing to keep this up all summer Bejan?

Actually I am working for an R&D lab for Samsung. Sitting at my desk right now.








btw, this jetta should be done next week. Then I start on my own car. Wait for the thread










_Modified by BoostinBejan at 1:25 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_lol dont be fooled, its not as quick/easy as bijan makes it out to be 









Haha
I'm sure it's not, but very tempting...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Actually I am working for an R&D lab for Samsung. Sitting at my desk right now.









cheers to that - I still owe you an email about other stuff.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

ok update!








Calico coated bearings









New thrust washers!








Replaced all 8 wrist pin clips









Oops, battle wound









Bottom end together








Main seals are in
















my 6ft bar to get that 90 degrees out of the gnarly crank bolt.
















Oil pump and everything is in

















Oil pan and head on








Goodnight engine








I have tomorrow and Friday off work, so i'll get down all day tomorrow. Hope to get it back in the car tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

how the hell did you get that blood all over? 
shoot yourself in the eye with a wrist pin clip?


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_how the hell did you get that blood all over? 
shoot yourself in the eye with a wrist pin clip?








seriously man.. go easy on that engine Bejan..


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_how the hell did you get that blood all over? 
shoot yourself in the eye with a wrist pin clip?









Actually I think i sliced through my rubber glove with the piston ring when I was doing something, didn't notice and all of a sudden i was dripping blood all over.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

looks great bijan.


----------



## VolksenBoy (Jul 19, 2004)

Man you move quick! Too bad I can't get chris to work this fast







Gonna be rolling by your place on sat next week man, dubfest! Better not have that car in the garage still


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (VolksenBoy)*

Crazy work- keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (VolksenBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksenBoy* »_Man you move quick! Too bad I can't get chris to work this fast







Gonna be rolling by your place on sat next week man, dubfest! Better not have that car in the garage still

















I would 8-5 too.








Sweet, I'm definitely gonna be needing a ride to Dubfest as my car will be plenty apart. Jetta will be done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Is it weird that I saw the red stuff and immediately thought to myself...'hmm, he must have squeezed the loctite tube too hard'.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (groggory)*

haha, definitely wasn't loctite.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

WOW B!!! doin WORK very nice man very nice. i plan to be in your town around sat also but still dont have my back seats to give you a ride we'll figure somethin out.... i plan to go to dubfest if i can straighten my car out


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

Sweet build B... Love the detailed pics and constant updates... Keep up the good work.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (schwartzmagic)*

Now that I have the two 30r's that I've always wanted, I can now build my dream twin turbo setup. I probably shouldn't post this. Now 10 threads are going to pop up asking "so liek can I do twin turboz on my 1.8t so it will nevar loose?"








AEB head didn't come with half of the exhaust studs







. I yanked them out of the other head though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















andddd my car is all apart.


















_Modified by BoostinBejan at 1:03 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

so Cat Cams is garbage and doesn't give you any marks for timing. Their "notches" don't mean anything and are garbage. Don't get me wrong, they make great cams. I'm just not happy that I spent all day trying to figure out how to time them, eventually using my stock cams, its good.
I'm going to email them this and tell them to make a diagram like this for their customers, becuase as of right now, they can suck my nuts.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

dude, why the cats?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_dude, why the cats?









Cat cams...








Pulled motor off stand, and set it on the ground (well thick padded carpet/rug thing)
Then got the trans in the air, the only way I can get the trans on the engine, I should lift some weights.










































_Modified by BoostinBejan at 5:09 PM 7-4-2009_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
*Cat cams... *








Pulled motor off stand, and set it on the ground (well thick padded carpet/rug thing)
Then got the trans in the air, the only way I can get the trans on the engine, I should lift some weights.










got it now








should set it on a sick persian rug








O2M installs are great, i cant wait to put my _back in_. im a one man wrecking crew


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

Notched the valve cover for the turbo. Nice fit.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

almost there.. so whats with the riggery on the oil drain tube?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

.


_Modified by coreyj at 11:15 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_almost there.. so whats with the riggery on the oil drain tube?

riggery? It's a -10 AN braided line, just has a bunch of reflective heat resistant covers wrapped around parts of it, where the DP goes close.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
riggery? It's a -10 AN braided line, just has a bunch of reflective heat resistant covers wrapped around parts of it, where the DP goes close. 

o ok couldnt tell, it looked like there was rubber hose on it with hose clamps in some part. i am mistaken again.


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

I really like this thread! I will be watching it for sure!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (SMS Performance)*

Thanks^
Put the motor back in this morning. I always forget how much of a PITA that is to do, when you are trying to push a cherry picker/motor UP a driveway into the garage....







Lots and lots of strap/tie downs help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Work smart, not hard.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

DAYUM B goooood work man work smart, very smart! almost DONE?


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

sick 
if i send you my motor can you build it







jk


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (dubbin' on Jlines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin’ on Jlines* »_sick 
if i send you my motor can you build it







jk

Sure. haha
btw your sig, you should replace "good" with "reliable".


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Sure. haha
btw your sig, you should replace "good" with "reliable".









i was going throught the diy section and saw this a laughed so i used it


----------



## turborob123 (Sep 11, 2008)

How much does it run to get you to do all this work B?
Ive got an extra motor lying around ichin for something stronger to go in.


_Modified by turborob123 at 10:27 AM 7-6-2009_


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
riggery? It's a -10 AN braided line, just has a bunch of reflective heat resistant covers wrapped around parts of it, where the DP goes close. 

o ok couldnt tell, it looked like there was rubber hose on it with hose clamps in some part. i am mistaken again.


----------



## worditsmenick (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (coreyj)*

watching


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Nice and smooth face for the knock sensors. 
















Got all the auxiliary stuff hooked up, and everything wired. Axles/downpipe/oil/coolant/everything is hooked up pretty much.








Threw some new plugs in.
















External wastegate dump, TO THE GROUND!

















Cut rebar, which was the biggest pain in the ass ever. Never again will I trim/cut a rebar... Went through so many sawzall blades, took hours.... started mounting intercooler/started to run piping though.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 8:59 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Never again will i mess with a rebar. So glad the TT can fit a 3.5" core behind it no problem


_Modified by cincyTT at 9:01 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

i always use an angle grinder with a thin cutting wheel when dealing with rebar. makes a quick job of it.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

damn sounds like a pain. lookin good and very clean B!


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

bejan your the man, this is sick to watch your progress. you helped me out alot with answering my silly questoins, filly got the car ripped aparta this week, everything is off. waiting for a couple small but critical parts to get it all back together.
good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Cut rebar, which was the biggest pain in the ass ever. Never again will I trim/cut a rebar... Went through so many sawzall blades, took hours.... started mounting intercooler/started to run piping though.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Next time just use a grinder. Thats what I did. It took like 5 minutes no joke. Okay maybe 10.


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (schwartzmagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwartzmagic* »_
Next time just use a grinder. Thats what I did. It took like 5 minutes no joke. Okay maybe 10.

or call a company or geta used rebar for a intercooler kit like eurojet


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

This tractionless wonder running yet bro wtf... LOL!!!
Nice job homie


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_This tractionless wonder running yet bro wtf... LOL!!!
Nice job homie

Thank you sir.








Not yet, but close. Intercooler piping, trimming bumper, wiring for all the gauges, modify the catback, and intake manifold should all be finished/on by the weekend.








edit, it's not easy as I work 8-5... At work right now.










_Modified by BoostinBejan at 2:28 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_This tractionless wonder running yet ?

ROTFLMAO








Bejan, dude... why didnt you use a cut-off wheel ? Would have saved you tons of time. Live and learn I guess...


_Modified by 16plus4v at 5:28 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
ROTFLMAO








Bejan, dude... why didnt you use a cut-off wheel ? Would have saved you tons of time. Live and learn I guess...

_Modified by 16plus4v at 5:28 PM 7-7-2009_

I did, my air compressor is only 10 gallon and couldn't keep up with me.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

lookin good homie..sooo close so close!!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
I did, my air compressor is only 10 gallon and couldn't keep up with me.

chitty deal.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

electric? LOL


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

yeahmon, electric all the way. ate my rebars right up.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

Yeah don't have an electric one. Oh well I don't plan to cut any other rebars any time soon, or ever again. So I'm not worried.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

harbor freight has them for $20-25 and another $2.50 for a metal cutoff wheel


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_harbor freight has them for $20-25 and another $2.50 for a metal cutoff wheel









How did I know someone was going to reply to that about harbor freight. Best part is if you break it doing whatever job, just return it for a new one within 30 days. Win! 
haha


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

moar updates!!!!!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

just got home from work sheesh, i'll do an update later tonight.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_just got home from work sheesh, i'll do an update later tonight.


right on.. unlike you some of us spends all day on here


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

A lot of the Canadian Retailers are doing this whole " Lifetime Warranty " gig.. works out well for these types of shenanigans. I'm sure there's got to be somehting similar in the US ?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_A lot of the Canadian Retailers are doing this whole " Lifetime Warranty " gig.. works out well for these types of shenanigans. I'm sure there's got to be somehting similar in the US ?

Harbor freight isn't your average tool store. Check it out online, it's your cheapass chinese tool store that has awesome tools for cheap prices. You gotta know what you can buy, and what you can't, but a lot of things from there are one time use.







For example, things like their $40 engine stands, or cherry pickers are awesome. Even their $15 die grinders are great. haha I could go on for days. Just remember that you get what you pay for, and if your cherry picker starts leaking oil after a week, or your die grinder dies (haha get it?) after using it once, don't be mad.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

had a grider from them first time i turned it on the lil plastic cooling fan blades on the inside all snapped. it still works but after bout 5 min of using it you need gloves cuz it gets pretty hot 

_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Harbor freight isn't your average tool store. Check it out online, it's your cheapass chinese tool store that has awesome tools for cheap prices. You gotta know what you can buy, and what you can't, but a lot of things from there are one time use.







For example, things like their $40 engine stands, or cherry pickers are awesome. Even their $15 die grinders are great. haha I could go on for days. Just remember that you get what you pay for, and if your cherry picker starts leaking oil after a week, or your die grinder dies (haha get it?) after using it once, don't be mad.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Little update, wait till you guys see the intake manifold.








Trimmed the hell out of the bumper.








































and all clean for the night








Now I just have to modify the catback, weld up the cold side IC piping, and the car should be ready to run.
I hate wiring, but most of the gauges are just about ready to go too, need to pick up some inline fuses.


----------



## eUROwagn (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

looking good bro..


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

annnnnnnnd show us this intake manifold hahaha


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

_Modified by l88m22vette at 5:11 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

i wish that my engine was in my car










_Modified by dubbin' on Jlines at 11:56 AM 7-11-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (dubbin' on Jlines)*

There is still plenty of rebar there on the front. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

i lowered the core and have it right above the gli front lip... fits fine and I had alot of rebar left... pretty much all of it if i remember correctly..


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

nice wiring diagrams b haha just try to take ur time with it somewhat, you can do it!
2 bad im not there to give you a hand bro!
lookin good tho lookin good!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

Thanks ed, I need an ECET buddy over here to wire this up.








Figure i'd be nice and make his grills fit.
Before








3 hours later and a lot of sanding discs destroyed.


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Awesome thread, keep up the good work. If I was closer I could help with the wiring lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (TheMunky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMunky* »_Awesome thread, keep up the good work. If I was closer I could help with the wiring lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









haha thanks man. I have no problem doing the wiring besides the fact that I hate doing it. It's not difficult, just my least favorite part of a build. Which is probably why I left it till last... haha


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Just curious. Why did you decide to run your charge pipe over the driver side and not the passenger side. I guess well have to wait and see the intake manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

It's prolly a Pass Side Intake manifold.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Figure i'd be nice and make his grills fit.


if you used 45* bends on the core instead of 90*s, you shouldnt of had to touch the grills
Mine mocked up
















Not to mention the rounded front of the TT makes you make that bend tight to the rad support


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

your bumper curves much wider than the mk4. This is pretty much all I could do. Car looks good though man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Im running MKIV pipes on it now and i had to notch the center part of the vent hole and they stick out the vent making trimming the grill impossible. So deff not wider, basically... ) vs ]
DS from above








Anyways, looks great with the grills and well worth your time spent










_Modified by cincyTT at 1:21 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Nice job on the grills.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

Intake manifold is done. Intake temp sensor went on top, last minute thing. The other manifolds it won't be on top.
Not trying to brag, but here are some photos.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Great job man. That is very very quality.


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Intake manifold is done. Intake temp sensor went on top, last minute thing. The other manifolds it won't be on top.
Not trying to brag, but here are some photos. 

Awww man!!!! Thanks alot Bejan, now i gotta go change my pants


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

wow thats sick








the welds looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbin' on Jlines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin’ on Jlines* »_wow thats sick








the welds looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Talk about nickle'n diming


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

On the manifold for my personal car, i put the intake sensor on the front, but had to extend the wiring, etc, i'll find a better place for it for others
the one on my car (which is now powdercoated wrinkle black)
underside towards TB










_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:40 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

youre still a whiny baby POS


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

looks awesome that'll add even more good looks to my engine besides a big turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaman18t)*

Looks great now you should send them to me so I can power coat them to look even better


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

haha my winkle black does look good. I like raw finish though too. Half/half, haha.

Well, just gotta double check everything and fill fluids. I'll fire it up tomorrow.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Awesome B. I made some good progress on fixing my car today








Get the best fired tomorrow


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

Nice man. Will do, it looks exactly like my engine bay used to look (wonder why? lol) I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dub-Nation)*

Did you fire her up yet?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EF9Si)*

I forgot to charge the battery last night.







I primed the motor/turbo and killed the battery doing it. I was cranking it forever to build oil pressure, and eventually it was dead. I have it on a slow 2amp trickle charge right now, so I'll go back in 3-4 hours and jumpstart it and it *should* start...


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

crank it with the charger on lol


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_ I'm gonna miss it.


no youre not


----------



## VolksenBoy (Jul 19, 2004)

UPDATE?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (VolksenBoy)*

Well I just got back from autozone getting a new starter. It didn't reach the flywheel though. I hate autozone, stupid f*ckers.
Anyways, there is a problem. With the spark plugs in the head, the starter won't crank the engine over more then half a revolution before dying. Almost like a dead battery. The battery is fine (I've even tried another battery which is basically brand new, same thing). When I pull the plugs out (no compression) the starter turns the motor over all day no problem. I've checked the wiring/ruled out pretty much everything else, so it has to be the starter. I'll get one in the morning and go from there.
btw thanks for the help Pete at IE. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*

I'll try and get a new starter tomorrow morning, and if I can get one, i'll take the day off work and get this thing running.
I've been working on this straight for 14 hours today, i'm fed up with it for the night.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Well I just got back from autozone getting a new starter. It didn't reach the flywheel though. I hate autozone, stupid f*ckers.
: 

HAHAHAHA




























seriously
hope it is the starter it could be something that simple otherwise
your in a pickle bro


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

hopefully it is the starter because we want to hear this thing


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (dubbin' on Jlines)*

awe man, that really sucks. i hope the new starter fixes your problems, and i am with you on the hole Autozone sucks thing, it is full of a bunch of idiots that "think" they know something about cars. they sold my wife a set of Chevy V6 spark plug wires for our 8V Cabrio once and were wondering why we were returning them, from there on out, GermanAutoParts have been my friends


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

yea dude i worked at auto zone for a year. i never wanted to be a manager because its a bs position and super under paid but i had managers asking me questions that have been there for years and im like wtf? they make the computer e z enough for a monkey to use because no one knows crap and they still cant get it right! but if you go and know what you need sometimes there will be someone that has somewhat of an idea....
good luck B!


----------



## wolfy11 (May 26, 2009)

i asked them how much for four coil packs for my woflsburg an he gave me spark plug wires for a vr6........idiots.


----------



## KTrip (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: (wolfy11)*

ok might kinda be outa nowhere. but where did you get that vented overflow tank???


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (VR6T3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T3* »_ok might kinda be outa nowhere. but where did you get that vented overflow tank???

The catch can? I made it.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
The catch can? I made it.

come on man, its almost lunch time, this thing running yet?


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (vw_owner)*

great thread. quality work man. don't tell me you did this entire build w/o air tools...


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (wolfsburg2617)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg2617* »_great thread. quality work man. don't tell me you did this entire build w/o air tools...

your more accurate with your own hands than air tools can ever be. just put a little a$$ behind it and you'll never need air tools ever again


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (vw_owner)*

it just saves time is all. good tools, especially air, aren't cheap i know. it's hard enough buying parts while in college. buying tools is out of the question. 
it's great to see someone in school turning out this type of work. i back it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it up.


_Modified by wolfsburg2617 at 2:30 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_
your more accurate with your own hands than air tools can ever be. just put a little a$$ behind it and you'll never need air tools ever again

ummm no?
how about once you use a good set of air tools you will never use hand tools again?
he has air btw


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i didnt really use any air tools in my build either most of the time you're in a tight spot and you cant really fit an air ratchet


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

for word. i'm pretty lucky. my pops has a permanent standup compressor at his house. and snap-on ftw. he has pneumatics that are older than me and still work perfectly. also have a floor jack that is older than me - thing's a tank. i've got a bluepoint set that works pretty well. havin the right tools is everything. 
any updates? 


_Modified by wolfsburg2617 at 3:13 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

The only air tool I use besides a die-grinder (port work...) is an impact gun. The impact comes in handy with things like the serp belt pulley on the crank (those 4 bolts) and a couple other little things...
Oh, air ratchet for the oil pan is a must, all 20 of those bolts by hand? I'd be there all day.








Going to pick up a new starter in a few minutes...
Fingers crossed.


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

nice nice. hopefully not getting hosed again by autozone/advanced







. if you don't drive a domestic or honda they'll never get the application right.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfsburg2617)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg2617* »_nice nice. hopefully not getting hosed again by autozone/advanced







. if you don't drive a domestic or honda they'll never get the application right. 

Nah, House of Dubs down the road... A real VW shop. Unfortunatly it's nearly double the price of autozone's "Duralast", but atleast it's OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

good call. i buy oil, spray paint, and detailing ish at those stores. that's bout it. hopefully you can fire this puppy up today. bored at work bump.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfsburg2617)*

So I have a theory. Everyone is out to F*ck me over...
Ordered a starter through worldpac through a local vdub shop. Gave them the core and took the new one, too short. Didn't reach the flywheel. Peeled back the bosche sticker, "O2A" Great...
One is being overnighted from LA right now, hoping it's the right one. 
Worst part is I took work off today, and will probably take it off tomorrow too. There goes another couple hundred bucks...







x10


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Thats horse chit, i'd be pissed !
I'm guessing the Autozone guys are no worse than these ones.. You should just bench test it before you bring it home to make sure it extends as far as the OEM unit.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Thats horse chit, i'd be pissed !
I'm guessing the Autozone guys are no worse than these ones.. You should just bench test it before you bring it home to make sure it extends as far as the OEM unit.

I had to drop off mine before, so when the truck cam to drop off the new starter at the shop, they would take the core.
You have no idea how f*cking pissed I was when I went to start it and it just free-spun (didn't reach flywheel). I drove right back to the shop and told the guy off that "measured" it. It's not really his fault though as they ordered it according to the VIN number, so something in the system with part numbers/vin numbers is screwed up.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

I deal with Worldpac on a regular basis, get an OEM part number from VW and use it to cross reference the part you are looking for. Worldpac even has sub model selections such as 20th/337 and GLI, which i'm assuming your trying to get the starter for. 
The VIN reference guide they use is usually incorrect for engine and sub model categories.


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

****s weak son! i cant believe you actually sold that kid your setup







. hit me up dawg, i gotta swing by your pad. i got a couple questions for you.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_****s weak son! i cant believe you actually sold that kid your setup







. hit me up dawg, i gotta swing by your pad. i got a couple questions for you.

Don't be hatin! come by whenever man.


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

if u're using 6 spd tranny autozone or any other similar store wont have it. same for the axles... they only carry the basic parts for german cars.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*

Wow.. The starter issue is a real downer bro http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif it figures.. After a nice clean build that something dumb would throw a wrench into the machine


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Another full build (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Wait did you sold your setup? Going back to stock? Did miss something here?? LOL!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I may be speaking out of turn here but he mentioned building a tube exhaust manifold so I'm assuming he's going for gold w/ a different setup.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Wow.. The starter issue is a real downer bro http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif it figures.. After a nice clean build that something dumb would throw a wrench into the machine

Indeed, it sucks a lot.







. Hopefully that is the problem and I will not run into any more problems and can get this car on the road!


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Another full build (EF9Si)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EF9Si* »_Wait did you sold your setup? Going back to stock? Did miss something here?? LOL!

as soon as he's done with this he is starting a new build thread for his car (if I remember correctly)


_Modified by lucas13dourado at 8:58 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (lucas13dourado)*


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_








FS thread?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (EF9Si)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EF9Si* »_FS thread?









All the parts that were coming off, are already off, and on the GLI.
I am quite jealous of his new Tial 50mm...
My old-version








His new-version
















edit - Tomorrow I will try again with the starter. Going to pick up starter #4 (All the others wouldn't fit, weren't long enough) so I sure hope the parts guy got the right one this time...Fingers crossed.


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 10:30 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## standsideways (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*

hope they get you the right starter,that sucks.
this build got me off lurking btw,always good to see your stuff bejan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Another full build (standsideways)*


_Quote, originally posted by *standsideways* »_hope they get you the right starter,that sucks.
this build got me off lurking btw,always good to see your stuff bejan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Who is this?
Thank you by the way.


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
edit - Tomorrow I will try again with the starter. Going to pick up starter #4 (All the others wouldn't fit, weren't long enough) so I sure hope the parts guy got the right one this time...Fingers crossed.

that's because they keep on giving u 5spd starter not o2m 6spd....


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Another full build (polskigti4)*

Bej, my Q valve is awesome. let me know how it works out today, hit me up on Aim, im always logged on.. im hoping all of my issues are done too. car has been good so far since the oilpump failure. getting some racegas for tonight


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
edit - Tomorrow I will try again with the starter. Going to pick up starter #4 (All the others wouldn't fit, weren't long enough) so I sure hope the parts guy got the right one this time...Fingers crossed.

_Modified by BoostinBejan at 10:30 PM 7-16-2009_

all else fails, go with GAP. they take alittle extra time to get out here, but they are worth it, really stand up dudes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.germanautoparts.com...97/17


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

this might be a dumb question but whats the differences between the BOV's? just looks/sounds i assume?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (krazygti)*

The vents are redesigned and it will vent more air than the previous version.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Another full build (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_
all else fails, go with GAP. they take alittle extra time to get out here, but they are worth it, really stand up dudes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


not if you live down the road from them


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_The vents are redesigned and it will vent more air than the previous version.

hmmm enough to sell my old version and get a new one?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (krazygti)*

Just say NO! to BOVs


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Just say NO! to BOVs








pbbth..








use the correct spring to keep the thing closed at idle and you're golden









.... well.. I hope that's the case.. or i put mucho eggs in the tial 50 basket for my setup..


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_
hmmm enough to sell my old version and get a new one?









I don't think so. I read somewhere that it flows like 60% more or something crazy like that, but I gaurentee you aren't maxing out yours. Not very often on street setups do you see twin tials.

_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_pbbth..








use the correct spring to keep the thing closed at idle and you're golden









.... well.. I hope that's the case.. or i put mucho eggs in the tial 50 basket for my setup..

I don't see a reason for keeping it closed at idle. Mine is WAY open at idle, always has been and it idles smooth as hell. Ofcourse it's a mafless file. Remember you always want the lightest possible spring in there that will still keep the BOV closed during full boost/WOT. That way it opens as fast as possible and does its job even with partial throttle lifts.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

what spring do you have in yours?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_what spring do you have in yours?

I can't remember, I think I have the white spring, which for the old version is like the 9psi spring?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

ahhh soo close man. wish you the best of luck finishing the build.
BOOSTED B5: do you want to sell the housing off your s4 maf?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_I don't see a reason for keeping it closed at idle. Mine is WAY open at idle, always has been and it idles smooth as hell. Ofcourse it's a mafless file. Remember you always want the lightest possible spring in there that will still keep the BOV closed during full boost/WOT. That way it opens as fast as possible and does its job even with partial throttle lifts.

I have the new Q valve on my R32 and it sounds much better than the old valve that I had on my 1.8T. Anyway when I finished the R32 turbo build the BOV was opening under decel and the car kept dying. No MAFless file for the R unfortunately so I had to mess around with shims to get the correct spring rate in the valve. Now it is golden. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

OK GUYS! 
Finally got it running. After messing with every single cam position/timing position possible with the cat cams, it wouldn't run right. Decided to throw them in the garbage (not really, don't go digging through my trash) and put the stock cams back in. Bam, idle the vac was great (-17 -18) etc. Put it back together and go for a break in test drive.
Also, *warning: Cat Cam users:* if you have the new style of cat cams with the gears with bolts, you might have to turn down this part from 53.95mm to 53mm








Btw, all 4 cylinders


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good to hear its running, whats the next step for the cams tho?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

yayyyy!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_good to hear its running, whats the next step for the cams tho?

I'm not putting them in this car. The owner can do what he likes.
Thanks Chris!


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
I'm not putting them in this car. The owner can do what he likes.
Thanks Chris!


oh damn really? youre just done with them? 
you think it was a manufacturer thing or whoever sold it to you?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
oh damn really? youre just done with them? 
you think it was a manufacturer thing or whoever sold it to you?

No idea. I'm done with them.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

haha
we kinda suspected the cams all along didn't we :/
I remember when you first brought up the issue i was like hmmm those cams give me a bad feeling. 
and then kinda dismissed it because it doesn't make much sense. 
o well, she's done now!


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

screw it man, yeah itd be cool but the car WILL still be very fun!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcJkhSUSnek lol
i got 52's wonder if i will have the same issues lol
i hope not










_Modified by kamahao112 at 9:50 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*

congrats on getting the car running
how does it drive


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbin' on Jlines)*

crappy situation but good to know about those cams. glad you got it running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
concerning the cams: was it purely an installation issue, incorrect application, or was the actual part out of spec?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfsburg2617)*

Glad you got it sorted out







You know, after reading this whole thread and thinking about it, is it ok for bigger cams to have less vac and idle worse? I ask because part of me thinks I read/heard this is common with bigger cams. Like, you have to use a higher idle, and fewer accessories is recommended...does this sound right to anyone?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfsburg2617)*

I have no idea. Since I didn't have the coolant reservoir hooked up, and the motor being held up with a jack, I didn't really have any time to rev it up a lot or anything, I basically started it, saw the idle immediately went down and was smooth and I shut it off. I also didn't want to wake up everyone in my house. 
We'll see what happens when/how it drives today. I don't know what was up with them. I posted multiple pictures of the install and everyone (including the almighty Bob Q) said that they were timed correctly. I tried every combination after that of moving one cam one way, the other the other way, timing belt 1 tooth one way, then the other way, etc etc and still no good results. Don't have the time to mess with them for another week. I'm at work 8-5 every day so I don't exactly have all day... 
Lets see what happens today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gus011 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

i have a set of cat cams 3652 on my car. They came timed and marked from bob. We installed the cams, checked the tiiming marks again, had to turn them slightly as my head has been faced, but else all went well with the install. car idles well and so on.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

daaYumm amen man. F those cams for now break that trucker in! pain in the ars.
good work B!


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

any update?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (wolfsburg2617)*

Problem with the tune, ignition timing was 1-3 degrees ATDC when I was driving down the road!!!







That's why it was popping/backfiring, and had no power. Also why after driving just a few miles the manifold/turbo were freakin HOT! A/F's looked ok, wish I had an EGT gauge... Checked compression and all is good with rings/pistons, and it has inconel exhaust valves so I think everything survived. Put my 630cc file ECU in, the car freakin rips!


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

how much more does it rip than your setup on your car?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (krazygti)*

it IS the setup off of my car. Like everything is the same basically, so Theoretically it should be exactly the same.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

you think that could have been messing it up with the cat cams and be part of the problem?
in other words, with a proper tune should the cat cams work fine?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SG85GTI* »_you think that could have been messing it up with the cat cams and be part of the problem?
in other words, with a proper tune should the cat cams work fine?

Did Ed type this???
I have no idea if the cat cams would work fine with a proper tune. Not ready to find out though, as I don't have to time to swap them. The owner can swap them later down the road if he chooses to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_it IS the setup off of my car. Like everything is the same basically, so Theoretically it should be exactly the same.









nvm...i thought you had the cat cams in there...










_Modified by krazygti at 1:26 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (krazygti)*

I'll put in some cat cams later I need to return my 3651 cams and have them machined down to the chain doesnt rub. Yeah my plan when I learn how to drive my car and get use to the power is to put the cams in and a bigger throttle body.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (jettaman18t)*

You don't need to return them, just have a shop turn them down on a lathe, or ship them out and have them turned down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Just got in from breaking it in. Everything lookd/felt really good. Even at wastegate pressure (13psi) it pulls very strong throughout the rpm band. Take care of it Geoff, I put a lot of hard work into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

I'm definitely going to take care of it







. I seriously treat that car as if it were my own kid. I appreciate all your hard work we had issues but we got through them. Car runs good just a little jumpy at idle a/fs were high 11s low 12s at WOT only took it past 5 grand once. I already got pulled over for exhaust haha he let me go though he was super nice. Thanks again man see ya in a week keep this thread alive










_Modified by jettaman18t at 1:02 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaman18t)*

So, what did you do in return for his hard work? Cold pack of beer and a stripper?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

Only 1 stripper? I'm not that cheap.


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

as of right now bejan's ecm is in the gli correct? what's being done in the mean time with the gli's program?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (wolfsburg2617)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg2617* »_as of right now bejan's ecm is in the gli correct? what's being done in the mean time with the gli's program?
 I sent it back to get reflashed. IE and Tapp will take care of me, they always do. Great customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_ I sent it back to get reflashed. IE and Tapp will take care of me, they always do. Great customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IE FTW


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Another full build (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_ I sent it back to get reflashed. IE and Tapp will take care of me, they always do. Great customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great job by all the parties involved


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Update:
Car really feels good at only 13PSI (WasteGate Pressure). I think its running a little rich and its having some minor idle issues but other then that the car runs really good. I plan on putting the cat cams back in after i get them machined down due to the cams making contact with the chain. And eventually I will put the R32 TB on if I can ever find one. But my car is plenty fast as it is I cant imagine how fast it will be when I turn the boost up and put the cat cams in







. Keep this thread alive hopefully I will have some dyno numbers at low boost in a couple weeks.


_Modified by jettaman18t at 9:19 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (jettaman18t)*

Good to hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The pictures will be back up in 2 days, photobucket hates me but will reset on the 31st. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

13psi isn't that much and just where that turbo starts to wake up, wait until you feel 18psi+, ask me how I know


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

Haha 13psi is fun. I cant imagine 18psi. The car definitely torque steers even at only 13psi.


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_Haha 13psi is fun. I cant imagine 18psi. The car definitely torque steers even at only 13psi.

What LSD are you running?


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (CD155MX)*

No LSD







. So expensive.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_Haha 13psi is fun. I cant imagine 18psi. The car definitely torque steers even at only 13psi.

odd, i have a Stock O2M(no diff) and 24psi car drives straight as an arrow.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

thats weird i feel like my car kind of steers itself under boost and wants to go to the right. Boost will be turned up very shortly its going to be fun


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (jettaman18t)*

Could be your alignment if you are toe'd out in the front.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Could be your alignment if you are toe'd out in the front.

x2


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (jettaman18t)*

Cams Soon







. I think then I will post dyno numbers.


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (jettaman18t)*

update?


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (dj givv)*

No dyno numbers yet. Car is still running rich and misfiring occasionally. I finally got a laptop now I just need the Maestro software so i'm able to log it. As far as future mods go I have a growing shopping list of stuff that I plan on doing. I plan on doing a water/meth set up, cat cams, larger tb, tubular mani, more boost, race gas map, and fine tuning and tweaking. I hope to post some updates soon.

_Modified by jettaman18t at 10:31 AM 11-3-2009_


_Modified by jettaman18t at 10:33 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_

























best pte600 fitment example I've seen yet. Do you thing it would fit as good with a non-GLI valance?




_Modified by elRey at 3:14 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*

So my car has been running almost a year now. I finally got it tuned properly no more 14 AFR'S in boost. Just had a major clutch dilemma which I lost a lot of money on but the clutch is finally working properly. I know I may sound crazy but yes I already want more power and wanna do more stuff to my car this summer.
Summer 2010 Plans-
Dual nozzle water-meth kit, Cat "Purple" Cams, 70MM TB, Heat wrap entire exhaust system to cool down EGT'S, Electric cutout, and BFG drag radials on some 16" steelies. 
Later on i'm also planning on doing a full R32 drivetrain, Roll cage, Fuel cell set up with a second fuel pump for race gas only, HTA 76R wheel or a HTA 35R, Raxles, Built syncros, and front slicks. The goal is to be able to take this car to the drag strip, and race it on the real track, and have it be some what reliable haha. And I still wanna be able to have the occasional drives on the street.
I'm hoping to get the summer list completed before the end of this year but money is tight. I will keep updating as I start buying parts.


_Modified by jettaman18t at 8:57 AM 5-4-2010_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_Heat wrap entire exhaust system to cool down EGT'S, 



I hope your EGT's don't cool down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

Huh? I'm confused.


----------

